# Looking for advice! ☹️



## Jenmitch1993 (May 17, 2019)

Hello everyone. 
I don’t know if anyone here help or be a ray of light at the end of the tunnel.
I’ve been upping my exercise and have really started watching what I eat over the last 2 years. I’ve noticed weight loss and I’ve definitely toned up, but I still have quite obvious fat around my injection sites (thighs and tummy). I am rotating as much as I can and my doctors don’t see to have any concerns about the areas. So why can’t I seem to budge it? Will it ever budge?! I’m a very small size 8 but these lumps are so obvious and it’s beginning to get me down a bit. Has anyone else had this and could you ever budge the bulge? 
Thanks in advance from a slightly sad and fed up Jen x


----------



## Jenmitch1993 (May 18, 2019)

Benny G said:


> I have some lumps on my abdomen near my belly button. The only thing that has eased the progress of the lumps has been to completely ignore the abdomen as an injection site.



It’s weird because I don’t think mine is even lumps. I’ve had lumps from injections and this is more like just fatty areas. I may have to do what you’ve said and see if there’s improvement. Thank you.


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2019)

Hi Jen & I have been injecting from the age of 3. A long time ago & I know it hurts when you hit the same spot as previous. that's one of the reasons for a pump. Good luck


----------

